# FS/FT: Fluval 305 with Glass Lily Pipe Set (SOLD)



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi All,

SOLD thanks for everybody's interest.


Fluval 305- as new condition, cleaned and ready for use. 
Ceramic ring media included w/ filter.
fluval hoses- 1 is missing rubber connecter but you can use clamps
4 clamps- 2 plastic, 2 stainless steel
Glass Lily Pipes (inflow & outflow) 16/22- Brand new in box fits the 305 perfectly

*All for $90.00!!*

*Will trade for only good or as new condition equipment such as but not limited to: Smaller quiet canister filter (I.e. Eheim 2213 , Eheim Ecco 2232) , 24 inch T5HO light Fixtures of any brand.

For trading, I will happily negotiate +/- trade values in cash.*

Please PM to make arrangements. This is a first-come first-serve deal.

For pick-up / meet-up / or delivery with some gas money.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump- PMs replied to thanks.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Pending sale for now.


----------

